# Fatty #1



## smokindrummer (Dec 5, 2014)

So I plan on smoking my first fatty this weekend but have a couple questions. 

First, how do I probe this thing? Just stick it into the middle or do I need to try to get it in the meat?

Second, is 165 the preferred IT to take it off at?

And third/finally, has anyone ever used beef and sausage? I was thinking about mixing them together or I've read about doing layers? 

Looking forward to posting some Q-view...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes to all three of your questions.


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 6, 2014)

I did an Italian meatball fatty a while back that was ground beef and Italian sausage mixed together.


----------



## smokindrummer (Dec 7, 2014)

It's on! Just threw on my first fatty. Made it Italian style with tomatoes, onion, mushrooms, red pepper, garlic, Italian seasoning, and a little olive oil. So far it's been a mess! Breaking out all over the place. But it's on and holding together decently. We'll see how it turns out! 













image.jpg



__ smokindrummer
__ Dec 7, 2014


----------



## smokindrummer (Dec 7, 2014)

Just got done. Is it normal to take 4 hours??  My smoker ran fine at 225 the whole time. Anyway it smells amazing and I'm struggling to let it rest before I dig in. 













image.jpg



__ smokindrummer
__ Dec 7, 2014


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems a bit long for cooking time(thermometer off ?) but it looks great !


----------



## smokindrummer (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks! I'll have to check my thermometer.  Next time, more cheese!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

I see some creosote drip left center there. open up the top vent all the way. looks great though. what are you using for a smoker?


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

If you had some blowouts your cheese might have weeped out there. I have taken to using cream cheese as it does not do that so bad. It is really good with some jalepeno that cream chz. just saying. Love the diagonal weave.


----------



## smokindrummer (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, timberjet! I actually got the idea of wrapping the bacon diagonally from here. And that cream cheese/jalapeño combination sounds delicious. 

I have an old brinkmann vertical charcoal smoker. The square one. My top vents are always wide open. I did have some wild hog and chicken a friend brought over on the top rack so that's probably where the drips came from. 

How much cheese do you normally put in a fatty? I only used about half of an 8oz. bag of shredded mozzarella. I feel like I was being conservative because I didn't want any blowouts. It could have blown out on the bottom though. I guess I'll just have to try it again!


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

You might want to re think the amount of fat in your meat content. I like 20 25 even 30 percent fat. seems to seal up better and less blowouts. cheese is always a gamble depending on how high a temp it can handle before it like evaporates out of the meat. Cream cheese and I mean philly cream cheese seems to take a higher temp before it melts. It also seems to keep a lot of good smoke flavor too. Have you tried ABT's yet? Jalepeno deseeded and deveined stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped in bacon for two hours at 225 degrees with your favorite wood? You will notice the cheese does not melt. It actually soaks up smoke and kind of gets a really good texture. I made some summer sausage recently and used frozen cubed cream cheese rather than high temp. cheddar because I couldn't get any on short notice and it did not weep out stayed in place and was very good. Now I think some really well aged cheddar would be like that too but at a high price. Just some thoughts. Try some poppers, they are easy and fun and oh so awesome. Sometimes if I have some leftover little smokies from weekend football they go right in the jalepeno boat with the cheese and wrapped in bacon. Ok I will stop drooling now. Have not made dinner yet. Happy smoking. timber


----------



## timberjet (Dec 8, 2014)

Do not be afraid of high fat ground beef/pork, you are smoking now and it renders out of the stuff you re making.over the long slow cooking process. Leaving only fine flavor and moisture.


----------

